# Three Tivo HDs with Lifetime Service



## DanielTB80

Posted to ebay today.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140536181714&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## rocko

Ummm, that looks like a single unit for sale with three available.

I'd upgrade to the base Premiere and upgrade the drive to 2TB mysefl. As always, YMMV HTH HAND.


----------



## DanielTB80

Three Tivo HDs for sale, listed individually.


----------



## DanielTB80

One Tivo is sold, two left!


----------



## DanielTB80

Two Tivos are sold, one is left!


----------



## DanielTB80

I think it is, especially given that with hard drive upgrades, these units can go for several more years.


----------



## DanielTB80

....


----------



## DanielTB80

I am willing to sell the last one with free shipping, if we cut ebay out. Total price drops to $425.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## DanielTB80

I have one Tivo HD left and I am now selling it with an additional hard drive preloaded with the box's OS.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140550344631&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## DanielTB80

Still available.


----------



## DanielTB80

Still available.


----------



## iceturkee

is there a larger hard drive in it? fyi, i bought a tivo hd with lifetime and a 750gb hard drive installed for $300 shipped.


----------



## DanielTB80

No there is not a larger hard drive it it.

I think you got a great deal on the unit.


----------



## iceturkee

i bought it from a friend who wanted to get rid of it. i have since sold it.


----------



## DanielTB80

Thank you for providing that information. It was very relevant to the current discussion.

Tivo units are all now sold.


----------

